# FNA posted - Follicular Neoplasm - thoughts on FNA?



## french2s (Oct 21, 2011)

US results:
Right lobe measures 5.6 x 1.7 x 2.5 cm. There is a heterogeneous, predominantly solid nodule in inferior pole measuring 3.1 x 1.5 x 2.5 cm. There is an add'l <5 mm nodule present.

Left Lobe: Measures 5.7 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm. Scattered tiny nodules in left lobe measuring 3mm or less.

Had an FNA on 10/14: Final diagnosis - colloid, histiocytes and thyroid folliculart cells in microfollicular groups suspicious for follicular neoplasm.

My endo said if I was his sister, he would recommend having my total thyroid removed. The size alone increases the probability of cancer and we have no idea how long it has been growing. He said he would do a total to remove the smaller ones also just to be safe.

I guess I'm just mad right now. I hate to have my thyroid totally removed if it's not all cancer. I meet with surgeon on 11/11. I don't know if I will have the option to have a pathologist look at it while I am on the table.

Would welcome thoughts, experiences, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

french2s said:


> US results:
> Right lobe measures 5.6 x 1.7 x 2.5 cm. There is a heterogeneous, predominantly solid nodule in inferior pole measuring 3.1 x 1.5 x 2.5 cm. There is an add'l <5 mm nodule present.
> 
> Left Lobe: Measures 5.7 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm. Scattered tiny nodules in left lobe measuring 3mm or less.
> ...


On the long haul, you are probably better off to have the thyroid removed. Why live in constant fear? The thyroid tissue grows back; not good when cancer is about.

You probably will have to have RAI also so you might as well get it all out.

Others will share their opinions and experiences. There is no right; there is no wrong. You must do for yourself what you think is right. We will support that decision.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If I were in your shoes, I'd have the whole thing removed. Pathological examination while you are under (frozen sections) have limitations and the thought of possibly having two surgeries (either to get the second half out after they do a more comprehensive path on the one side OR taking it out later when something else develops) would cause me to lean heavily toward taking the whole sucker out and moving forward from there.

I should note my opinion is probably biased also by the fact that I had two small (2mm and 3mm) nodules on the right side that were not seen/picked up on via u/s or RAIU but were both cancerous.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd have the whole thing removed. Pathological examination while you are under (frozen sections) have limitations and the thought of possibly having two surgeries (either to get the second half out after they do a more comprehensive path on the one side OR taking it out later when something else develops) would cause me to lean heavily toward taking the whole sucker out and moving forward from there.


Ditto. I took my chances doing the "one half at a time" approach. The frozen section pathology during my surgery came back negative for cancer. It was a false negative...it was definitely cancerous. I ended up having to have the surgery twice. It's less than ideal, for sure.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sorry that you are going through all this but very glad you found your way to this message board. I'm confident that you'll receive feedback, helpful information and personal stories from others and that will better assist you and provide you support during your upcoming journey, so welcome.

I was in a similar situation, had a nodule on the left and a few small ones on the right. I had a FNA on 6/28 and it read "&#8230;..the presence of microfollicle formation, monolayered sheets of equal sized cohesive cells, scant colloid and occasional dense rounded 'colloid bodies' raises the possibility of a neoplasm"

My doctors (ENT and ENDO) both agreed the nodule (on the left) needed to come out and both felt strongly it would be benign. I wanted the whole thing removed (for peace of mind) but standard of care was partial thyroidectomy so I agreed. On 8/16 I had a partial, on 8/20 I got the call saying it was follicular carcinoma. I went back on 8/23 to have the rest removed.

It's my understanding that follicular carcinoma has different characteristics than papillary and they need to take out the whole nodule (vs doing a biopsy while you are asleep) to determine if it's malignant making it difficult to look at the specimen while you are "asleep and on the table". It takes the pathologist longer to look at it because they need to view the outer layer of the nodule and they don't like to keep you asleep that long-that's my understanding from my physicians and what I've read.

I have no regrets however if I had the option, one surgery would have been better than two 

Good luck with your doctor on the 11/11 and please keep us posted.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I, too, would opt to have it out. Best wishes with your decision.


----------

